# Handful of questions for Japan virgin



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Atilz said:


> Apologies for the long post, but I wanna be prepared for my first Japan trip and make the most of it. I'll be hitting Hakuba in Mid Feb for just under two weeks, planning on boarding all day, every day.
> 
> 1. When packing, is it better to pack as much as possible into my board bag? I can pretty much cram everything in there except my helmet, which is just a bit too tall to fit. I was going to carry that on the plane with me. Failing that, where else could/would I carry stuff, and what sort of stuff should I leave out of the board bag?
> 
> ...


1. All depends on the Airline you use!!!!!

2. Yes Backpacks can be shit to ride with, but you'll get used to it, and besides that where else would you put all that stuff if ya don't get one?????

3. Usually any waterproof/breathability rating is fine in Japan due to the snow being so dry (can't say this about this year though?????, but if you feel the cold, then layer up!!!!! Exposed skin is the critical part, so wear a face mask or grow a beard!!!!!

4. Any waterproof style boots will do, if you're just walking around town!!!!! Look for something with a good tread, or get cleats/spikes if ya clumsy on ice!!!!! (Or wobbly when intoxicated)

5. Takkyubin from Kyoto to Hakuba, but 1 day isn't really enough to guarantee delivery on leg home!!!!! Not sure about insurance, but never heard of them ever losing anyone's gear!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply Mizu.

I'm flying with Jetstar, and I have a 20kg checked baggage allowance. Is that what you meant or is there more I need to consider like trustworthiness? :|


Is there a particular brand and/or size you'd recommend as a good starter?

Beard: check! Balaclava: check!
As for a mid layer, and great brands you can recommend that I can pick up easily in Oz?

I think these Khombus I found will do the trick (assuming all the great reviews I've read are accurate). Not doing any hardcore climbing or anything. 

Finally, if I don't Takkyubin the bag to the airport, what's the best way to take it? I've heard taking it on the Shinkansen will be a right PITA. Any suggestions? I really don't want to lose a day of boarding just so I can send the bag a day ahead of me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

1. Check with your airline! I had checked my 17kg boardbag (split- and solud board, 2 bindings, poles, shovel, probe) with KLM/Delta/British for 100$ one way, but with Emirates it had cost double cos they have other conditions and only allow 10kg sport bags, i.e. every additional kg costs.

2. One gets used to a bagpack quickly... I ride with a rather heavy touring/avy bagpack and hardly recognize it. Just adjust it tightly to your body so it won't move too much.

3. Bring something warm. I've been wearing a down jacket under the shell almost every day now riding in Nagano area. Mostly chairlifts, rather slow, no covers to shield away the wind. It's often cloudy/snowing; no sun to warm you up. Absolutely bring a face mask. Don't bring hand warmers. They have them here for very low price.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Atilz said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Mizu.
> 
> I'm flying with Jetstar, and I have a 20kg checked baggage allowance. Is that what you meant or is there more I need to consider like trustworthiness? :|
> 
> ...


Jetstar are pretty basic when it comes to air travel, but they're baggage rules while straight forward, are pretty good!!!!! If you look like you're gonna take more than 20kg, then pre book cause it'll be cheaper!!!!!

Try and keep it all in the one wheelie bag, then that way riding the Shinkansen back to Tokyo will be easy!!!!! Aim to ride the Shinkansen outside of peak hour times if possible, and pay the extra few Yen for a reserved seat so ya got room to put your bags at the end of the carriage!!!!! It won't be that hectic with only one wheelie bag and a backpack, and definitely not worth missin a day of riding!!!!!

Mid layers, go for something Merino!!!!! Doesn't have to be name brand!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah the baggage allowance was already part of the airfare so that's sorted. In terms of taking the Shinkansen and Narita express back, do you mean I need to get a green reserved ticket? They're pretty exxy. Or just the normal reserved ticket?

And how does the end of carriage thing work? When I spoke to a travel agent about it, they weren't sure a snowboard bag would fit. 

And lastly with the middle layer, would it work well if I've got a merino base layer then another merino middle inside the jacket?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Atilz said:


> Yeah the baggage allowance was already part of the airfare so that's sorted. In terms of taking the Shinkansen and Narita express back, do you mean I need to get a green reserved ticket? They're pretty exxy. Or just the normal reserved ticket?
> 
> And how does the end of carriage thing work? When I spoke to a travel agent about it, they weren't sure a snowboard bag would fit.
> 
> And lastly with the middle layer, would it work well if I've got a merino base layer then another merino middle inside the jacket?


Just normal reserved!!!!! Green is like First Class!!!!! There'll be room, just make sure you're in reserved and get in line early!!!!! Avoid Peak!!!!! There's a place behind the back seats in the carriage for board bags!!!!!

Merino + Merino = Warm and Dry!!!!! 

I personally don't feel the cold cause I run hot, and I wear the same in Japan as I do over here in Australia!!!!! Bar a face covering of sorts!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

OK one more quick question.
Shinkansen seems sorted (I assume I just buy a ticket at the booth at Nagano or online before leaving Hakuba?)
What about from Tokyo to Narita (again I'm assuming this is the method of travel to Narita from Tokyo?) Is it just as easy to take the bag with me, or will I just have to hold it upright in my lap or something?

My plane flies out of Narita at 20:25. Correct me if I'm wrong, but my planned journey from Hakuba to Narita (according to Hyperdia) is:

- Alpico shuttle bus from Hakuba Goryu at 13:25 to Nagano station, arriving 14:30
- Shinkansen from Nagano at 15:03 to Ueno station(??), arriving 16:22, then I need to walk... (WTF?!) to Keisei Ueno
- Catch Keisei Skyliner 49 at 17:00 to Narita Terminal 2, arriving 17:41. Then another 20min walk to terminal 3 (WTF?!) 
- 2-3 hour wait until take off

I would have thought I'd take the Shinkansen to Tokyo Station, then the Narita Express from there to Narita... have I muddled myself somehow?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just buy tickets at the JR Counter in Nagano, and don't stress about the board bag!!!!! It's manageable!!!!!

Hyperdia will give a few options depending on times!!!!! But that option sounds right!!!!! Kiesei is only 300m walk from Ueno!!!!! 

One thing is, if it were me I'd leave earlier!!!!! But maybe that's just me?????

I've never used the new terminal at Narita, cause that's the one Jetstar use!!!!! But I've heard it's a bit of a pain in the arse!!!!! Maybe there's a shuttle service????? Look at the airport website!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> One thing is, if it were me I'd leave earlier!!!!! But maybe that's just me?????


No, that's fine. I'll take anyone's advice who been there and done it. I was gonna walk around Hakuba for a little while in the morning before leaving but I eventually need to face the reality that my holiday is over anyway T_T



Mizu Kuma said:


> I've never used the new terminal at Narita, cause that's the one Jetstar use!!!!! But I've heard it's a bit of a pain in the arse!!!!! Maybe there's a shuttle service????? Look at the airport website!!!!!


I'll have a look. Do you know what kind of issues people have had with it?


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

firstly….the shinkansen. Your board bag can fit on the overhead rack…….I have done this countless times, the last time being yesterday going up to Yuzawa in Niigata. If its a long wheelie bag, it'll still fit on the overhead rack width ways….just get on the train first and launch it up there to ensure it fits length ways  . There is space behind the back seats and you can stand them up there no problems, but I prefer to hog the space above my head…..be careful about hitting other passengers as you put the bag up and down tho!  This isn't just gaijin who use the rack in this way, locals do too. 

As Mizu said RE takkyubin-ing the bag back to Narita, 1 day will be cutting it fine. To be honest I'd just take it with me…..I really don't think its too much of a problem. With the shink you can get on any train, regardless of which train you've booked on. Sure its a grey area, you're not meant to strictly speaking, but if there is a faster train but you've reserved another, don't sweat it, jump on the faster one and take a seat in the unreserved cars. If you are at the front of the queue then you should get a seat and space for your board bag no problem. IME of heading up to Niigata, the unreserved cars are busy going (because people want to get the early trains to get there for first lifts) there but coming back its the reserved cars that are busy (as people want a guaranteed seat to rest their weary bones). I don't know how busy the shink is to nagano tho so for peace of mind you might as well just reserve a seat.

Terminal 3 in Narita is no problem. Its a 10-15 minute walk with bags along a clearly marked passageway from terminal 2. There is a bus but I don't see why you'd need to wait. Its no biggie whatsoever.

The Keisei liner is cheaper than the Narita express and comparable in time. Since you have to travel thru Ueno before hitting Tokyo, thats why Hyperdia is giving you that option. I'd take the Keisei liner over the Narita express. In terms of your bags, I'm not entirely sure of the situation there. I'd guess, since its a specialist airport service, like the Narita Express, there'll be luggage compartments at the end of each car…..as in the Narita express.


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Tubby Beaver said:


> just get on the train first and launch it up there to ensure it fits length ways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is there a trick to getting to the front of the queue? Do I just need to book early and get on early? Or do I need to be rude and just push my way to the front?



Tubby Beaver said:


> With the shink you can get on any train, regardless of which train you've booked on. Sure its a grey area, you're not meant to strictly speaking, but if there is a faster train but you've reserved another, don't sweat it, jump on the faster one and take a seat in the unreserved cars.


Are you talking about the Shinkansen that stop at all the stations vs the trains that don't? It's Japan!! They're too efficient. They'll see me!! 



Tubby Beaver said:


> Terminal 3 in Narita is no problem. Its a 10-15 minute walk with bags along a clearly marked passageway from terminal 2.


Sweet, thanks Beaver.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Atilz said:


> So is there a trick to getting to the front of the queue? Do I just need to book early and get on early? *Or do I need to be rude and just push my way to the front?*


errm….no, don't do that!  I just mean that once you have your ticket, go and stand on the platform where the unreserved cars are going to be (_usually_ they are cars 1~4) and get there early enough so that you are first to get on the train when it arrives.




> Are you talking about the Shinkansen that stop at all the stations vs the trains that don't? It's Japan!! They're too efficient. They'll see me!!


Yes…….for example yesterday I booked on the 6:36 train that was going to take me to Yuzawa in 90 mins, however there was an earlier train at 6:24 and that was only gonna take 70 mins…it made 2 stops after Tokyo, Ueno and Omiya, then it shot right through to Echigo-Yuzawa……perfect. You just sit in the unreserved cars, no one asks to see your ticket……you are through the gates so its expected that you are meant to be there  Its not a problem


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

BTW just a heads up that to go from Terminal 2 to Terminal 3 you go outside the terminal buildings, the signs should point you to your right and you're good from there....


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Tubby Beaver said:


> BTW just a heads up that to go from Terminal 2 to Terminal 3 you go outside the terminal buildings, the signs should point you to your right and you're good from there....


Thanks TB, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Agreed on Ueno vs Tokyo for the change to the Narita service. Tokyo is a MASSIVE station, and depending on the times, can get insanely busy. Not fun when you are lugging suitcase, boardbag and backpack.

Comparitively Ueno is a smaller station, and the directions to the Keisei line are very simple. Oh and since you head out of JR to go to Keisei, you might have time to visit my favourite ramen restaurant in Tokyo - Menyamusashi Bukotsu. Get the Special Black ramen, and thank me later.

For wear, it depends on how you board i guess. I run hot, so i dont wear much under my shell. A thin uniqlo heat-tech style base layer (i got some specific snow sports ones cheap), and a tshirt if its forecast for -2 upwards, or a light sports jacket (like an Adidas firebird trainer) if its looking closer to -10. I wear baselayer tights, kneepads and protective shorts under my pants usually. Maybe i expend a lot of energy on the runs, because i am usually so hot at the bottom that i need that cold, slow lift back up to cool me down 

But yeah, bluebird days are rarer here apparently (i usually only get 3-4 out of a 20-25 day season)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

As for a bag to carry your stuff. I keep seeing the ad, and i gotta admit this Bomb bag idea sounds pretty neat. I dont have one myself, but kinda getting sick of loading my pockets with accessories. Being able to put a spare goggle lens in there sounds very tempting.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Agreed on Ueno vs Tokyo for the change to the Narita service. Tokyo is a MASSIVE station, and depending on the times, can get insanely busy. Not fun when you are lugging suitcase, boardbag and backpack.
> 
> Comparitively Ueno is a smaller station, and the directions to the Keisei line are very simple. Oh and since you head out of JR to go to Keisei, you might have time to visit my favourite ramen restaurant in Tokyo - Menyamusashi Bukotsu. Get the Special Black ramen, and thank me later.
> 
> ...


Is that ramen Black Garlic?????

Cause Black Garlic in a broth is THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Nope, though that is good too. This is Squid ink actually, but they do it without the ramen ending up fishy. Just go there, try the special (Tokusei), tell the staff you want black (need to select between white, black and red), and thank me later (they have black garlic as a condiment if you want i believe)

Many will be tempted to get the red, since they love spicy ramen, but if you need chilli in ramen, go find a miso ramen (usually has a bit of spice), or just go all out for a Hokkyoku ramen. Pork ramen doesnt need spice to be tasty, and in this case the black is 3x the flavor of the other two options.

Also, I guarantee that the pork chop in this ramen will be the best pork chop you have tried in any ramen, in and out of Japan.


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

I'll probably give the Ramen place a miss on the way back from Hakuba to Narita, what with having to carry my board bag around. I do have a few days in Tokyo before heading to Hakuba beforehand, so I will definitely add this place to my must visit list.

The board bag looks interesting, I've never really seen it before. Still thinking a backpack might be a better option for me personally. I'd love to know what other people's opinions are about them.

As for the rest of the advice, thanks Dom.

EDIT: Wow this post was just full of typos. I hate you Siri.


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol stupid Siri.
I ALWAYS have to carry my ball bag around :joy:


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Tubby Beaver said:


> The Keisei liner is cheaper than the Narita express and comparable in time. Since you have to travel thru Ueno before hitting Tokyo, thats why Hyperdia is giving you that option. I'd take the Keisei liner over the Narita express. In terms of your bags, I'm not entirely sure of the situation there. I'd guess, since its a specialist airport service, like the Narita Express, there'll be luggage compartments at the end of each car…..as in the Narita express.


Couple quick questions about the Keisei liner guys...

1. I presume like everything else, anywhere I need to go from Ueno to Keisei Skyliner will be very clearly signed, but really... how do I get from Ueno station to Keisei?

2. How/when/where do I buy a ticket for the Skyliner? I know there are automatic ticket machines etc, but presumably these only accept cards? If I had cash with me and wanted to buy a ticket, is this also a viable option?

Also, what is the best way to buy Shinkansen tickets? Someone mentioned in an earlier reply to get a reserved seat. Do I need to pre-book/buy these tickets? Or can I get reserved seats if I buy a ticket at the booth when I get to the station?


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Atilz said:


> Couple quick questions about the Keisei liner guys...
> 
> 1. I presume like everything else, anywhere I need to go from Ueno to Keisei Skyliner will be very clearly signed, but really... how do I get from Ueno station to Keisei?
> 
> ...


Keisei isn't a place or station, its a train line. Its in Narita airport and the gate and ticket machines are right next to each other. You can pay cash at the machines no problem, there is an english button on the machine, there will also be a member of staff standing nearby and also a counter where you can buy them from another member of staff.

If you are going TO Narita and you are changing at Ueno, then yeah its sign posted. Exit the JR Ueno station and follow signs for Keisei Ueno

Japan is still very much cash orientated and TBH, although credit cards are becoming widely used and accepted, if you can use cash then its easier.

Shinkansen, sure reserving a seat is best and yes you can do it at the machine, it also has an english button and there are usually staff members hovering around the machines (in the bigger stations) to help or you can go to into the ticket office and buy one direct, have the destination ready as they probably won't speak english. If you can't or don't reserve a seat, don't worry…….getting a seat in the unreserved cars is usually easy. Very rarely have I ever seen all the seats taken in the unreserved cars, especially when getting on at the start of the line…..ie Tokyo.

Although it may seem difficult or you may seem nervous about trying to navigate around, you can relax a bit  Japan is pretty good at getting people where they need to be going.


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> Oh and since you head out of JR to go to Keisei, you might have time to visit my favourite ramen restaurant in Tokyo - Menyamusashi Bukotsu. Get the Special Black ramen, and thank me later.


Where is this exactly... I was at Ueno and tried to find it without success. Checked Google... reckons it's at Shinjuku...??


----------

